# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Αναζήτηση Προγράμματος με Χάρτες για τον Υπολογιστή

## Stavros_K

Εδώ και καιρό ψάχνω ένα πρόγραμμα με χάρτες για τον υπολογιστή.

Έχω βρει το Tsunamis 99. Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς?

Έχει να προτείνετε κάποιο άλλο ?


Ευχαριστώ

----------


## apeiranthos

*Stavros K, γειά χαρά. Μόλις "έτρεξα" το chart catalog* 
*είδα τα navigator** screenshots και το wheather wizard.* 
*Ενδιαφέρον φαίνεται.*
*Δεν γνωρίζω κάτι άλλο εφάμιλλο να σου προτείνω.* 
*Πόσο στοιχίζει έμαθες;*

*Έστειλα το link σε δυο φίλους που ασχολούνται περισσότερο...*
*Όταν έχω νέα τους θα σε ενημερώσω.* 

*Τι ακριβώς ζητάς από ένα πρόγραμμα με χάρτες ;*
*Δεν σε καλύπτουν για παράδειγμα απλοί ναυτικοί χάρτες*
*αλλά σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή ;*

----------


## Apostolos

Έχω το Tsunamis 2004. Πολύ καλύτερο του 99....

----------


## caterina75

191 Βυθομετρικοί χάρτες της Ευρώπης και φυσικά και της Ελλάδας 



Detailed marine cartography makes it easy to navigate your boating, fishing and other outdoor adventures. Includes, tides, currents, depth contours, port services, surrounding streets and more.

----------


## Apostolos

Πολύ ερασιτεχνικό είναι, με πολλές κατευθύνσεις. Η Transas με το Tsunamis θεωρώ ότι πλησιάζει κατα πολύ τα ECDIS συστήματα των πλοίων

----------


## Apostolos

Έχει κάποιος καμιά πρόσφατη έκδωση του Fairplay?

----------


## matsapli

υπαρχει free trial εκδοση του sob(softoware on board)στην διευθυνση
www.digiboat.com.au αλλα υποστηριζει φορματ cm93/3 και it's not combatible με τους παλιους cm93.αξιζει να το κατεβασεις

----------


## zourvas

Καλησπέρα..!
Χρησιμοποιώ το Oziexplorer ο οποίος είναι browser για χάρτες(κυρίως ναυτιλιακούς).
Είναι ότι ακριβώς χρειάζομαι!

Το μειονέκτημά του είναι ότι δεν προσφέρεται μαζί με χάρτες,
αλλά εμένα δεν με πειράζει καθόλου αυτό μιας και είμαι σε yachts.

Στην αρχή κάθε seasson παίρνω τους 2-3 χάρτες που χρησιμοποιώ για τις Κυκλάδες - Σαρωνικό, τους σκανάρω σε jpeg και δίνοντας 3 σημεία για να "κεντραριστεί" ο κάθε χάρτης είμαι έτοιμος.

(Αλλάζει αυτόματα στην καλύτερη ανάλυση - χάρτη που έχω στην library.
Υποστηρίζει AIS - RADAR πράγμα που σημαίνει οτί αν έχεις σύνδεση σε 1 Laptop από αυτά τα 2 όργανα έχεις 1 "ξεκλήδωτο" ECDIS που το διαμορφώνεις όπως εσύ θέλεις.
Τέλος προσθαίτεις-αφαιρείς ότι εσύ θέλεις με δικά σου ή διεθνή Marks)

Δοκιμάστε το... :Very Happy:  :Smile:  :Razz:

----------


## ιωαννης γρηγοριαδης

*Καλησπερα σε ολους.Ειμαι καινουργιο μελος,και θα ηθελα αν ξερει καποιος,κανενα λινκ για να κατεβασω χαρτες ναυσιπλοιας για το pc.
Ευχαριστω.
*

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ψάχνεις χάρτες ή πρόγραμμα ανάγνωσης (αν είναι έτσι δες παραπάνω) σε τι φορμάτ θέλεις τους χάρτες; Γενικά δωρεάν είναι δύσκολο να βρεις (νόμιμα, σπασμένα κυκλοφορούν αλλά δεν μπορούμε να αναφέρουμε στο φόρουμ πληροφορίες για κλοπή πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας)

----------


## ιωαννης γρηγοριαδης

> Ψάχνεις χάρτες ή πρόγραμμα ανάγνωσης (αν είναι έτσι δες παραπάνω) σε τι φορμάτ θέλεις τους χάρτες; Γενικά δωρεάν είναι δύσκολο να βρεις (νόμιμα, σπασμένα κυκλοφορούν αλλά δεν μπορούμε να αναφέρουμε στο φόρουμ πληροφορίες για κλοπή πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας)


*Παναγιωτη ψαχνω χαρτες κυριως.Της Μεσογειου.*

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ88888888

TO TSUNAMIS 99 ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΙΣΤΟ.ΤΟ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΗΣΑ ΣΕ ΩΚΕΑΝΟΠΛΟΟΙΑ ΚΑΙ  ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΟΙΑ.ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΣΑΙ ΕΝΑ GPS ΓΙΑ LAPTOP (ΜΕΓΕΘΟΣ ) ΣΠΙΡΤΟΚΟΥΤΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ,ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ! ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΝΑΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΧΑΡΤΕΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΔΙΟΡΘΩΤΟΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 1999.ΚΑΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΤΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΤΟ 1999 ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΑΝ !ΤΟ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ RUNNING LIVE. :Cool:

----------


## MELE

se eyxaristw poly.to epsaxna edw kai poly kairo

----------


## Apostolos

Μην αγχώνεστε, σε μερικά χρονάκια τα πλοία θα έχουν ECDIS... Αρχης γενομένης απο τις μεγάλες ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες που έχουν το κάτωθι χρονοδιάγραμα
mandation_header.jpg

Πηγή

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Apostole αν έχεις 2 ECDIS ο χάρτης είναι προαιρετικός;

----------


## Apostolos

Απ ότι ξέρω ναι...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και τι θα δίνετε στη μηχανή αν θέλει να φτιάξει φλάντζες;;;; :Razz: 

Ένα βιντεάκι του βρετανικού ναυαρχείου για το μέλλον των ηλεκτρονικών ναυτικών χαρτών http://www.thefutureofnavigation.com...iTouchFilm.mpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Επιτέλους  ένα πρόγραμμα ανοιχτού κώδικα (open source) για ανάγνωση χαρτών.
Είναι το OpenCPN, μπορεί κάποιος να το κατεβάσει από εδω http://opencpn.org/ . 
Διαβάζει σχεδόν ΄΄ολα ταφορματ ναυτικών χαρτών (δεν περιλαμβένει χάρτες αυτούς πρ΄πει να τους πάρει κάποιος από τον προμηθευτή τους.
Μπορέι κάποιος να κατεβάσει χάρτες για τις ΗΠΑ από εδώ http://www.charts.noaa.gov/?Disclaimer=noaa!nos%40ocs%23mcd&Submit=Proceed+to  +Chart+Downloader δωρεάν και να τους φορτώσει ώστε να εξασκηθέι στην ηλεκτρονική ναυτιλία. Για παράδειγμα πως βάζει πορέια, πως κινέιται μεταξύ χαρτών διαφορετικής κλίμακας κ.λπ.

----------


## Yellow_Leon

Για το ChartCo τι γνώμη έχεται ????

----------


## captarti

Episis  psaxnw kai serial number gia to parapanw programma an exei kaneis gt exw ena alla den to pernei....

----------


## captarti

telika vrethike ........

----------


## alexkollias

Υπάρχουν διάφορα προγράμματα και διάφορα είδη χαρτών.
Προκειμένου ένα σύστημα να χαρακτηριστεί ως ECDIS πρέπει να αποτελείται από δύο θέσεις εργασίας οι οποίες θα αποτελούνται απο μηχανήματα και λογισμικά τα οποία εχούν περάσει πιστοποίηση και θα μπορούν να δουλέψουν ανεξάρτητα ωστέ σε περίπτωση βλάβης του ενός το δεύτερο να μην επηρεάζεται.Επίσης πρέπει και τα δύο να ειναι συνδεμένα στα τρία βασικά όργανα ναυσιπλόιας (gps,γυροπυξίδα και δρομόμετρο).
Οποιοδήποτε σύστημα δεν τηρεί τα παραπάνω χαρακτηρίζεται ως ECS και όχι ως ECDIS.
Οι χάρτες είναι ένα άλλο θέμα.Υπάρχουν χάρτες πιστοποιημένοι(από την αγγλική υδατογραφική υπηρεσία σε συνεργασία με τις υπηρεσίες των διαφόρων κρατών) και χαρτές διαφόρων εταιριών χωρις πιστοποίηση.
Εαν ενδιαφέρετε κανεις να μάθει περισσότερα για τους χάρτες ας ανοίξει ενα καινούργιο thread και τα συζητάμε εκεί.
Για να πάρει ένα πλοίο πιστοποίηση προκειμένου να πηγαίνει χωρίς κανονικούς (χαρτινους) χάρτες πρέπει να έχει ECDIS με πιστοποιημένους χάρτες και φυσικά όλοι οι αξιωματικοί της γέφυρας να έχουν πιστοποιητικά για το συγκεκριμένο σύστημα.
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: 'Οπως και στους χάρτινους χάρτες έτσι και στους ηλεκτρονικούς μπορούμε να βρούμε τα μύρια όσα σφάλματα οπότε καλό είναι να μην τους έχουμε και πολύ εμπιστοσύνη και πάντα να είμαστε επιφυλακτικοί.

Για τους κυρίους που χρησιμοποίουν το προσωπικό τους φορητό υπολογιστή με οποιοδήποτε πρόγραμμα κατα την δίαρκεια της βάρδιας τους θα πρότεινα να αγοράσουν ενα καλώδιο για την pilot plug του AIS. :Wink: 
Η συγκεκριμένη έξοδος μας δίνει πληροφορίες Gps,πυξιδας και φυσικά (εφόσον το πρόγραμμα που χρησιμοποιούμε το υποστηρίζει) τους στόχους του AIS.
Επίσης μπορούν κάλιστα να φτίαξουν μια πορεία στον ηλεκτρονικό χάρτη βασιζόμενοι στα στίγματα που έχουν βγάλει πάνω στον χάρτινο χάρτη προκειμένου να παρακολουθούν το κατα πόσο εχει αποκλείνει το πλοίο απο την προγραμματισμένη πορεία του καθως και πληροφορίες για το ώρα μέχρι το επόμενο σημείο,αποστάσεις κλπ.

Ελπίζω να κάλυψα κανα κενό συγνώμη για τα ορθογραφικά λάθη καιρό είχα να γράψω ελληνικά χεχεχε.

----------


## Leo

Καλά τα λες φίλε μου, αλλά θα σε συμβούλευα να μην υιοθετείς και να μην συμβουλεύεις πρακτικές που δεν είναι πιστοποιημένες και συνεπώς μόνο κακό μπορεί να προκαλέσουν. Αναφέρομαι στην προτοροπή σου σε όσους χρησιμοποιούν το προσωπικό τους υπολογιστή να τον συνδέσουν με το ais κλπ. Καταλαβαίνεις φαντάζομαι ότι αυτό δεν είναι νόμιμο, αυτό που λέμε "good practice"  συνεπώς καλό είναι να αποφεύγεται σε δημόσιες συζητήσεις. Ανίθετα θα πρέπει να εμμένουμε στην χρήση των πιστοποιημένων συστημάτων του πλοίου και μόνον αυτών.

----------


## alexkollias

Αναγνωρίζω ότι έχεις εν μέρη δίκιο γιατί κάποιος με ελλιπείς γνώσεις μπορεί να το πραγματοποιήσει με άσχημα αποτελέσματα εφ'όσον δεν έχει στα υπ'οψιν του ότι ακόμα και τα πιστοποιημένα συστήματα ηλεκτονικών χαρτών εαν δεν είναι εφοδιασμένα με τους κατάλληλους χάρτες και ενημερώσεις χαρτών χρησιμοποιούνται μόνο για αναφορά και όχι για πλοήγηση αλλά αυτό ισχύει είτε χρησιμοποιούμε μία φορητή κεραία GPS είτε το GPS του πλοιου μας.

Η pilot plug έχει κατασκευαστεί ώστε οι πιλότοι να μπορούν να συνδέουν τον προσωπικό τους υπολογιστή γρήγορα και με ασφάλεια στα όργανα του πλοίου.
Χρησιμοποιόντας την pilot plug δεν παρεμβαλόμαστε στην λειτουργία του AIS ως εκ τούτου μου είναι κάπως δύσκολο να καταλάβω που είναι το παράνομο.

Για παράδειγμα η σύνδεση μιας δεύτερης οθόνης στην καμπίνα του καπετάνιου(προκειμένου να βλέπει τι γίνετε έστω και αν είναι απασχολημένος και οχι για να μην πατάει στην γέφυρα) σε ένα ρανταρ που μας δίνει την δυνατότητα δεύτερης εξόδου υπάρχει σε αρκετά πλοια.Η δεύτερη αυτή οθόνη δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι πιστοποιημένη γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιείται για πλοήγηση αλλά για αναφορά.

Εαν παρ' αυτα έχεις στα υπ'οψιν σου κάποιον συγκεκριμένο κανονισμό που να αναφέρεται στα παραπάνω και να απαγορεύει ρητά την επικοινωνία μεταξύ πιστοποιημένων και μη πιστοποιημένων συσκεύων πραγματικά θα τον ήθελα γιατί το συγκεκριμένο θέμα έχει συζητηθεί αρκετά.

----------


## Leo

> Αναγνωρίζω ότι έχεις εν μέρη δίκιο γιατί κάποιος με ελλιπείς γνώσεις μπορεί να το πραγματοποιήσει με άσχημα αποτελέσματα εφ'όσον δεν έχει στα υπ'οψιν του ότι ακόμα και τα πιστοποιημένα συστήματα ηλεκτονικών χαρτών εαν δεν είναι εφοδιασμένα με τους κατάλληλους χάρτες και ενημερώσεις χαρτών χρησιμοποιούνται μόνο για αναφορά και όχι για πλοήγηση αλλά αυτό ισχύει είτε χρησιμοποιούμε μία φορητή κεραία GPS είτε το GPS του πλοιου μας.
> 
> Η pilot plug έχει κατασκευαστεί ώστε οι πιλότοι να μπορούν να συνδέουν τον προσωπικό τους υπολογιστή γρήγορα και με ασφάλεια στα όργανα του πλοίου.
> Χρησιμοποιόντας την pilot plug δεν παρεμβαλόμαστε στην λειτουργία του AIS ως εκ τούτου μου είναι κάπως δύσκολο να καταλάβω που είναι το παράνομο.
> 
> Για παράδειγμα η σύνδεση μιας δεύτερης οθόνης στην καμπίνα του καπετάνιου(προκειμένου να βλέπει τι γίνετε έστω και αν είναι απασχολημένος και οχι για να μην πατάει στην γέφυρα) σε ένα ρανταρ που μας δίνει την δυνατότητα δεύτερης εξόδου υπάρχει σε αρκετά πλοια.Η δεύτερη αυτή οθόνη δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι πιστοποιημένη γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιείται για πλοήγηση αλλά για αναφορά.
> 
> Εαν παρ' αυτα έχεις στα υπ'οψιν σου κάποιον συγκεκριμένο κανονισμό που να αναφέρεται στα παραπάνω και να απαγορεύει ρητά την επικοινωνία μεταξύ πιστοποιημένων και μη πιστοποιημένων συσκεύων πραγματικά θα τον ήθελα γιατί το συγκεκριμένο θέμα έχει συζητηθεί αρκετά.


Αν αρχίσω από το κομμάτι
-----
Η pilot plug έχει κατασκευαστεί ώστε οι πιλότοι να μπορούν να συνδέουν τον προσωπικό τους υπολογιστή γρήγορα και με ασφάλεια στα όργανα του πλοίου.
------
Λέει the pilot plug, δεν λέει the officer plug. Οι πλοηγοί σε πολλά λιμάνια του κόσμου έχουν δικές στους πορτολάνες ενώ το βρετανικό ναυρχείο παρέχει μεγάλης κλίμακας χάρτες που δεν ταξιδεύονται. Στον Παναμά μόνο οι πλοηγοί έχουν ευθύνη για την διακυβέρνηση του πλοίου όσο είναι μέσα στο κανάλι.

Θα γνωρίζετε βέβαια, ότι ο πιλότος είναι ένας κύριος ανευθυνοϋπεύθυνος, σύμβουλος του Πλοιάρχου κατά τη νομοθεσία. Δηλαδή δεν τρέχει και τίποτα αν σε προσαράξει με την χρήση του δικού του υπολογιστή. Ο Καπετάνιος θα λογοδοτήσει για όλα που είναι και υπεύθυνος έτσι κι αλλιώς. 

Αν όμως σε παρόμοιο ή άλλο ατύχημα διαπιστωθεί ότι το πλήρωμα ή ο ίδιος δεν χρησμοποιούσε τα πιστοποιημένα μηχανήματα του πλοίου... δεν είναι καθόλου το ίδιο με την περίπτωση του πλοηγού, πάμε σε άλλο κομμάτι που δεν είναι του θέματος να αναλύσουμε.  

Δεν χρειάζεται καμιά εγκύκλιος ούτε ιδιαίτερη γνώση να συνειδιτοποιήσει κανείς ότι στις γέφυρες, γι αυτές μιλάμε τώρα, η πλοήγηση γίνεται με πιστοποιημένα μηχανανήματα με ευλογίες σημαιών, κλάσεων και PSC. Αν σε βουτήξει PSC να χρησιμοποιείς ότι δήποτε άλλο, το detention είναι στο τσεπάκι σου.

Δεν λέω ότι δεν υπάρχουν, όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις, τα ιδιωτικά κλπ. σαφώς κυκλοφορούν αλλά δεν πρέπει ούτε να σχολιάζουμε εδώ, ούτε να τα υιοθετούμε ή να τα "διαφημίζουμε" για το κάνουν κι άλλοι. Εδώ είναι καλό να σχολιάζουμε τα σωστά και όχι τα "παρατράγουδα" των γεφυρών.

----------


## alexkollias

Οι ίδιες οι εταιρίες που κατασκευάζουν και πουλούν Ecdis επίσης προμηθεύουν Ecs τα οποία βασίζονται σε υπολογιστές του εμπορίου οι οποίοι δεν ειναι πιστοποιημένοι για ναυτική χρήση.Ουδέποτε έχει σημειωθεί παρατήρηση σε πλοίο για τον παραπάνω λόγο εφ'όσον φέρει σε εμφανή για τον χειριστή θέση ταμπελάκι που να γράφει "for reference only". 


Και εδώ ξανά αναφέρω ότι δεν "πάμε" με τον ηλεκτρονικό χάρτη αλλά τον χρησιμοποιούμε ως βοήθημα (εκτός και εαν το πλοίο έχει χαρακτηριστεί ως paperless -απο την classification society και την σημαια-με κανονικά ECDIS και approved χαρτες κλπ κλπ).

----------


## Leo

> Οι ίδιες οι εταιρίες που κατασκευάζουν και πουλούν Ecdis επίσης προμηθεύουν Ecs τα οποία βασίζονται σε υπολογιστές του εμπορίου οι οποίοι δεν ειναι πιστοποιημένοι για ναυτική χρήση.Ουδέποτε έχει σημειωθεί παρατήρηση σε πλοίο για τον παραπάνω λόγο εφ'όσον φέρει σε εμφανή για τον χειριστή θέση ταμπελάκι που να γράφει "for reference only". 
> 
> 
> Και εδώ ξανά αναφέρω ότι δεν "πάμε" με τον ηλεκτρονικό χάρτη αλλά τον χρησιμοποιούμε ως βοήθημα (εκτός και εαν το πλοίο έχει χαρακτηριστεί ως paperless -απο την classification society και την σημαια-με κανονικά ECDIS και approved χαρτες κλπ κλπ).


Επειμένω ψάξετε το καλύτερα, το ότι εσείς δεν έχετε ανάλογη εμπειρία δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτό το "for reference only" σας έσωσε. Και επαναλαμβάνω ότι σ αυτό το φόρουμ προσπαθούμε να μαθαίνουμε τα σωστά όχι τα "κακώς κείμενα" της γέφυρας.

----------


## alexkollias

και αφού το φτάσαμε στο "σωστά" :
πληροφοριακά την συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή (με μία μοναδική εξαίρεση την οποία δεν την έχω δει με τα ίδια μου τα μάτια αλλά απ όσο λένε είναι ιδιωτική προτοβουλία) δεν υπάρχουν ηλεκτρονικοί χάρτες ουδεμιας εταιρίας που να μην έχουν χιλιάδες ελλείψεις στην χαρτογράφηση της Ελλάδας (πόσο μάλλον παλαιότερες εκδόσεις).

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Σαν τι ελέιψεις; Γιατί εγώ δεν έχω δει αχαρτογράφητα τμήματα (να υπάρχουν σε έντυπους χάρτες και όχι σε ηλεκτρονικούς).  Σε ενημερώσεις; Γίνετε ποιο συγκκριμένος. Πάντως η ελληνική υδρογραφική υπηρεσία εδώ κι έξι χρόνια βγάζει κι ενημερώνει καθε μήνα ναυτικούς ηλεκτρονικούς χάρτες όπως διαβάζουμε εδώ φαντάζομαι με τον ίδο ρυθμό που ενημερώνει και τους έντυπους, Με τις ίδιες εταιρέιες που συνεργάζεται η ελληνική υδογραφική συνεργάζεται κ το βρεταινικό ναυαρχείο όπως διαβάζουμε εδώ

----------


## alexkollias

Ελπίζω να είδες το mail.Συγγνμώμη αλλά λόγω συνθηκών δεν μπορώ να το απαντήσω δημοσίως.

----------


## chriskoud

ΙΜΟ res. A.817 (19)

----------


## ChiefMate

> Επιτέλους  ένα πρόγραμμα ανοιχτού κώδικα (open source) για ανάγνωση χαρτών.
> Είναι το OpenCPN, μπορεί κάποιος να το κατεβάσει από εδω http://opencpn.org/ . 
> Διαβάζει σχεδόν ΄΄ολα ταφορματ ναυτικών χαρτών (δεν περιλαμβένει χάρτες αυτούς πρ΄πει να τους πάρει κάποιος από τον προμηθευτή τους.
> Μπορέι κάποιος να κατεβάσει χάρτες για τις ΗΠΑ από εδώ http://www.charts.noaa.gov/?Disclaimer=noaa!nos%40ocs%23mcd&Submit=Proceed+to  +Chart+Downloader δωρεάν και να τους φορτώσει ώστε να εξασκηθέι στην ηλεκτρονική ναυτιλία. Για παράδειγμα πως βάζει πορέια, πως κινέιται μεταξύ χαρτών διαφορετικής κλίμακας κ.λπ.


Καλημερα Παναγιωτη!
Το εχω κατεβασει καιρο τωρα αλλα δεν ειναι κ κατι ιδιαιτερο,μια απλη open source εφαρμογη.
Χαρτες φορτωσα της C-Map που τους ειχα ενημερωμενους απο το βαπορι,αλλα δεν εχει το συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα πολλες λεπτομερειες.
Καλυτερο θεωρω το Max Sea...

----------


## Apostolos

Λίγο διαφορετική ερώτηση, ξέρετε κάποιο πρόγραμμα για smartphones με σύστημα anroid?

----------


## ChiefMate

> Λίγο διαφορετική ερώτηση, ξέρετε κάποιο πρόγραμμα για smartphones με σύστημα anroid?



Δεν εχει πεσει καμια τετοια εφαρμογη ακομα στα χερια μου,σιγουρα θα βγει παντως οταν εξαντληθουν οι ιδεες κ δεν θα εχουν κατι αλλο να φτιαξουν...
Σημερα να φανταστεις ειδα εφαρμογη iphone για το πως θα σε βοηθησει ενα τηλεφωνο να κοψεις το τσιγαρο...
Τελος παντων,μακρυγορησα,αν καποιος φιλος εχει τιποτα υποψην ας το πει να το setαρω κ εγω.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Έχει ένα πρόγραμμα η Navionics http://www.navionics.com/NavionicsMobile.asp αλλά δεν ξέρω την ποιότητα των χαρτών που έχει. Θεωρητικά έχει και τη Μεσόγειο.

Για το opencpn θα συμφωνήσω με τον chiefMate δεν είναι για ναυτιλία, αλλά είναι ότι πρέπει για να εξοικειωθέι κάποιος με τους ηλεκτρονικούς χάρτες, είτε είναι ερασιτέχνης, είτε σπουδαστής ΑΕΝ.

----------


## hspanop

Για Iphone υπάρχουν απο τη Navionics.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να θυμίσω λίγο τους κανόνες του φόρουμ:



> Απαγορεύεται αυστηρά και τυχόν παραβίαση του κανόνα αυτού θα συνεπάγεται  το κλείδωμα ή/και τη διαγραφή του συγκεκριμένου θέματος και ενδεχομένως  την απαγόρευση πρόσβασης στο forum για τον συγκεκριμένο χρήστη (ban) :
> Οποιοδήποτε  μήνυμα σχετικά με παράνομο λογισμικό ή μεθόδους εξουδετέρωσης της  προστασίας λογισμικού (Crack, Serial, Key Generator) καθώς και  συνδέσμους (links) για ιστοσελίδες με τέτοιο περιεχόμενο.

----------


## peter captain

> Και τι θα δίνετε στη μηχανή αν θέλει να φτιάξει φλάντζες;;;;
> 
> Ένα βιντεάκι του βρετανικού ναυαρχείου για το μέλλον των ηλεκτρονικών ναυτικών χαρτών http://www.thefutureofnavigation.com...iTouchFilm.mpg


ΧΑΧΑΧΑΧ  ΚΑΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΦΛΑΝΤΖΕΣ????ΤΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΒΑΖΕΙΣ??? :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Λίγο διαφορετική ερώτηση, ξέρετε κάποιο πρόγραμμα για smartphones με σύστημα anroid?


Κυκλοφόρησε η Υδρογραφική Υπηρεσία εφαρμογή με χάρτες των ελληνικών θαλασσών.
Μπορέιτε να τη δείτε εδώ https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...uscharts&hl=el

Θέλει ακόμα δουλειά πχ λέιπει μια επιλογή για νυχτερινη προβολή του χάρτη για να μη σε στραβώνει και θέλει βελτίωση ο τρόπος σχεδίασης του ταξιδιού, πιστέυω ότι θα βελτιωθέι στις νεότερες εκδόσεις. Εϊναι όμως ένα καλό εργαλέιο για να σχεδιάσει κάποιος ένα ταξίδι με μικρό σκάφος να δει ποιοι φάροι θα τον βοηθήσουν, να δει τα νερά κ.λπ. Όπως και όλα σχεδόν τα προγράμματα με χάρτες για κινητό δεν είναι για ναυτιλία αλλά για πληροφόρηση και σχεδιασμό του ταξιδιού οπότε δεν αντικαθιστούν τους ενημερωμένους χάρτες.

----------

